# Golden River Sports 40% to 50% Off Black Fri / Small Biz Sat



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*GRS will be closed for Turkey Day. But please join us for fantastic savings on Black Friday and also for Small Business Saturday as we are bringing back an old tradition ...Friday AND Saturday Only - Nov 27 ~ 28, 2015 SAVE 40% TO 50% OFF ANY ONE ITEM!

We haven't done this sale in a few years, but due to popular demand, we're bringing it back! We need to clear out inventory before Santa starts bringing our 2016 arrivals. Whether you or that someone special wants a new dry suit/top, paddle, PFD, skirt, helmet, kayak, SUP, rod/reel, waders, boots, flies, clothing or other accessories - YOU CAN BARTER AND YOU WILL SAVE. Also, we are bringing back another popular option - our 50/50 offer: Put 50% down now, take your items home, wrap them up with a smile and pay the other 50% by end of January 2016. This offer is just for you if you want something big, but not the big price tag. Please stop by GRS and support local small businesses. All it takes is one item - no matter how big or how small - to keep local businesses successful during the holidays. Shop Small - Think BIG! For example, you can get a demo Hala Straight Up Paddle Board out the door, tax included, for only $850.00! That's almost 45% off the regular retail price. It will never get better than this! We also have lots of left over Wave Sport and Pyranha kayaks for you to choose from. Get something new for the price you would pay used. We have a few demos still in stock i.e. inflatable duckies. Come, make an offer - take 'em home. These are the best savings you will ever get so HURRY! We will have all in stock PFD's and all in stock dry suits and dry tops priced at 30% off. Get one now for the upcoming 2016 season and stay warm. All other in stock clothing, including Patagonia and Free Fly is also on sale - 50% off. Its the perfect time of year to buy!

We have lots of fly fishing specials for Black Friday, Small Business Saturday and Sunday as well! Everything is on sale - up to 50% off! We have inventory on the floor that MUST GO NOW! Here's a few: Discontinued Redington Waders and Boots 50% off! Select Fly Lines up to 45% off! All Fly Rods are at least 40% off! Discontinued Patagonia Waders - 40% off! Select Rod/Reel Combos - 45% Off! Scientific Angler Fly Boxes - 50% Off! Umpqua & Fishpond Packs, Vests and Bags are 20-40% Off! Also ask about our free fly tying nights or buy a Guide Trip Gift Certificate for the one you love!

Golden River Sports
806 Washington Ave
Golden, CO 80401
(303) 215-9386
[email protected]

Open 7 Days: 10am to 6pm
Closed Thanksgiving Day

Sale items are in stock inventory only. Some exclusions apply. See store for details. 
*


----------

